# 7 week old pug puppy depressed after arriving to her new home. help?



## jazminL (Jun 11, 2012)

I was given this pug puppy from a friend 4 days ago. The first night went well,, no crying, she was very active.. followed by the next day. On her 3rd day she woke up moody, she didnt want to be touched.. no eating.. drinking.. etc..
I took her to the vet, vet said she was dehydrated, gave her 3 shots for the dehydration.. This is day 4 and I am having her drink her fluids through a syringe =/ she doesnt want to drink on h
She has also been throwing up and doesnt want to eat still.. She throws up through her nose as well.. i feel horrible, how can i make her feel better?
Did I mention that she hasnt pooped all day today.. 
Please, help?


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

That pup should still be with mom.
Dehydration with a puppy can get serious very fast. Ask what pup was being fed , and , if your friend is close by you may want to take the pup back over to mom and see what happens.

oldhounddog


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

If your friend gave you a puppy at 7 weeks chances are s/he's just a backyard breeder that has no idea what s/he was doing.
Puppies shouldn't be taken away from mom before 8 weeks and most responsible breeders will finally give away the puppies at 10 weeks to insure proper socialization and other important manners they learn in that time period.
I'm very sorry. I'd keep the puppy at the vet, or take her back to mom.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I would call the vet and see if the puppy needs to be hospitalized and on fluids to prevent dehydration which would lead to the poor little ones demise.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Your puppy sounds sick, not depressed. A normal, healthy pup at that age might have a day or two of being quiet when first in a new home, but then would bounce back and drive you crazy with being busy and into everything. I would be back at the vet for more answers, check for diseases and have them keep her till she's eating and drinking normally, not through force.

Hope she's ok and gets better soon!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What does she smell like? This behavior isn't emotional, it's physical, and with a puppy that young, I think parvo immediately. Take the puppy back to the vet.


----------



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

My pup had parvo and that was how it started with him. She needs to see a vet asap. My pup was also throwing up, not eating/diahrrea. Parvo is extremely deadly and hard to cure but the sooner you get the pup help the better. My dog got a blood transfusion from another dog that just got over parvo and that jump started his recovery by 2 weeks. He came home from the hospital yesterday and is normal now. 

Even if it isn't parvo this pup needs to see a vet like now.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

What does her vomit look and smell like? Parvo has a very distinct smell. Take notes on all your observations so that you can tell the vet everything.. check for blood in vomit or feces, that's a tell-tale sign. Keep syringing water as often as possible, or invest in puppy milk and nutrical to make up for what she isn't consuming... But most importantly, she needs a vet..


----------

